# The world's richest dogs.



## IKE (Nov 11, 2018)

https://dogtime.com/dog-health/general/4608-richest-dogs


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow!! This is just the first on the list-

*"Gunther IV: *Countess Karlotta Libenstein of Germany  left approximately $106 million to her German Shepherd, Gunther III in  1992. Her trustees invested the money and tripled the fortune. When  Gunther IV was born, he officially became the wealthiest dog alive. It  has been reported that his fortune has grown to more than $372 million."

Yet people starve.......


----------



## Keesha (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes! While I think dogs are the most loyal animal on earth, I don’t see any logic in leaving an animal this much money. I understand leaving enough money to keep the animal alive and well looked after but when there’s so many human beings without, I think it’s senseless.  That money could have gone to open up and care for many animal shelters but it’s also not my business what someone else does with their money.


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

These people's kids must be upset. Imagine your parents leaving thier inheritence to the dog instead of you haha.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 25, 2019)

When the hotel owner,"Queen of Mean' Leona Hemsley died, she left a ton of money for the care of her dog
I don't know what happened when the dog died but I hope the remaining money went to a worthy animal organization


----------

